# Gehört das da her



## Jack (17. August 2001)

Also ich weis nicht ob das in dieses Forum gehört aber vielleicht ja doch. 


Weis jemand wie man so ne kleine animation von der Explosion oder so selbst herstellen kann!!!


----------



## Jack (2. September 2001)

Ohhhhhhhhhh

Ich werde ja von Antworten übehäuft!!!


----------



## Flame (3. September 2001)

*ich glaub*

das wurde hier schonmal gefragt.

geht glaub ich nicht so ohne weiteres.
vielleicht, oder sicher mit 3dmax.


----------

